# Speedo dead odometer works



## Katman (Jun 13, 2008)

If the speedo dies but the odometer keeps working is it cut and dried that the speed sender on the tranny is still good? The speedo in the gauge cluster is shot right? 

92 SE


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

yes that is correct


----------



## Katman (Jun 13, 2008)

Okay looks like its time to hit the local junkyard.

Thanks again internetautomart


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Katman said:


> Okay looks like its time to hit the local junkyard.
> 
> Thanks again internetautomart


yeah, any analog cluster will work in place of any other analog cluster (3rd gens) so a white face with a 145 speedo will work just fine in place of a 125 black face one. No changes will be necessary.


----------



## Katman (Jun 13, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> yeah, any analog cluster will work in place of any other analog cluster (3rd gens) so a white face with a 145 speedo will work just fine in place of a 125 black face one. No changes will be necessary.


That is nice but I already have the white gauges that go to 145 and I would like to keep it that way. I may have to really scrounge around to find another set of white ones. Or at least the speedo part. I suppose if a guy uses the innards out of one that only goes to 125 with my white faces that go to 145 it would not work as the numbers are in different location/spacing. What goes sour with these things? Is it fixable? I do all kinds of modeling for a hobby and repair computers for a living and my Dad is a 2-way radio geek so fixing those kinda things is not a problem but maybe when they go the go all the way south. 

Just trying to find out what my options are.

TT


----------

